# Just purchased my first DSLR!



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Just purchased a Canon T3, and after reading up on the manual I have come to the conclusion that I am way behind the learning curve here! lol

I haven't had a SLR type camera since the late 80's when I was using a Canon AE-1. I am pretty excited to finally get out from behind my old point and shoot, it just wasnt doing the job for me, hopefully I can put this new T3 to use fairly quickly.

Does anybody have a link to a good digital photo forum that ya'll frequent (besides 2cool, not dissing in any way shape or form) Just looking for something that may have a similar format to 2cool, but with maybe a beginners to intermediate section on digital photography?

Thanks in advance!

Shaky


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

An invaluable resource is the Canon Digital Photography Forum... devoted to all things Canon.

You might also want to take a look at the Texas Photo Forum and the NatureScapes Forum.

Dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Texas Photo Forum is now Pixtus. They merged with somebody else.
I'm on there a lot.
http://www.pixtus.com/forum/


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys! That was exactly what I needed!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats !!! on 1) the new camera and 2) choosing the best brand out there:biggrin:...Im sure ill get some flak about that comment....Running and ducking.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Congrats, Im sure you will have endless photos of fun with your new camera. My best advice for a begginer is to find the page in your manual that tells you how to restore back to factory setting. Then mark it with a sticky note for future reference. It helped me alot when I bought my first one. Of course, read the manual from cover to cover also.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

The above mentioned site are great. But I suggest this book. The author does a great job explaining how to use your camera. I used it when I bought my 7D last yr

http://www.amazon.com/David-Buschs-Canon-Digital-Photography/dp/143546026X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313214734&sr=1-1


----------

